# Aufbau GT Zaskar



## tommyleejo (11. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Nach langer Abstinenz möchte ich wieder in den MTB-Sport einsteigen und habe mir aus diesem Grund vor einer Woche einen 96iger GT Zaskar LE Rahmen ersteigert. (Für mich ist GT, nachdem ich früher ein Avalanche '92 gefahren habe, das non plus ultra )

Aus Kostengründen werde ich versuchen, die meisten Teile bei Ebay zu ersteigern, allerdings hab ich mich bei der Auswahl der Teile noch nicht festgelegt und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar gute Tipps geben könntet . *Welche Teile würdet Ihr verbauen?
*
Ich bin 1,93cm groß, hab mir aber einen 18" Rahmen ersteigert, um viel Beinfreiheit zu haben (Trial). 
*Was für eine Gabel und was für einen Vorbau/ Lenker würdet Ihr verbauen, um die Geometrie auch für längere Strecken angenehm zu gestalten?
*
Schon im Voraus vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2008)

Hallo,
willkommen bei den GT-Verrückten

Als Gabel musst Du etwas älteres verwenden. Die neuen Federgabeln haben eine zu große Einbauhöhe. 

Ich finde aber, dass Dir der Rahmen zu klein sein wird, um damit längere Touren zu fahren. Meine Bikes sind 19 Zoll und ich bin 1,85. Einzig mein Terramoto ist ein 18 Zoll-Rahmen und den Unterschied merke ich. Ich finde es bei mir grenzwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (11. August 2008)

Moin!

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den GT-Fans.

18'' wird wohl für Längere Touren tatsächlich etwas zu klein sein, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, und das ist auch gut so.

Als Gabel kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt eine Rock Shox DUKE empfehlen. Die ist nicht ganz so hoch wie die moderneren REBA oder FOX Gabeln.
Ich habe die Duke an meinem 95er Zaskar gefahren und fand sie ideal.

Aufbauen würde ich das Rad, wenn es denn auch oft gefahren werden soll, durchaus modern. Als Bremse kommt eigentlich nur eine Magura HS 33 in Frage, gut eingestellt eine echte Alternative zu modernen Scheibenbremsen.

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## bofh (11. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Als Bremse kommt eigentlich nur eine Magura HS 33 in Frage, gut eingestellt eine echte Alternative zu modernen Scheibenbremsen.



Einspruch, Euer Merkwürden! 
Als Felgenkneifer ist auch eine sauber aufgebaute (Bowdenzughüllen plangefeilt, durchgehender Liner, relativ schwach eingestellte Federn) Avid Single Digit 7 mit Avid Speed Dials eine absolut gleichwertige Alternative zur HS33.

E.


----------



## zaskar76 (11. August 2008)

Ui, mal wieder ne Magura-Felgenbrems-Diskussion

V-Brakes gehen teilweise besser, die meisten benötigen einiges weniger an Handkraft(alleine der "Kraftaufwand" um überhaupt bis zum Druckpunkt zu kommen), sind leichter, lassen sich bei verzogenem Hinterrad meistens einfach ohne Werkzeug "aufmachen", es gibt eine größere Bremsklotzauswahl für quitschende/problematische Felgen und werden nicht undicht.

Optik ist Geschmacksache was besser gefällt.

Maguras muss man nur einmal einstellen und kann dann immer schnell die Bremsklötze wechseln ohne neu rumfummeln zu müssen...

Zum Rahmen - mir passt 19" bei 187cm Körpergröße wesentlich besser als 18".


----------



## zaskar-le (11. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!



Hallo zurück 
Auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Willkommen!



tommyleejo schrieb:


> ...und habe mir aus diesem Grund vor einer Woche einen 96iger GT Zaskar LE Rahmen ersteigert



Sehr schön! 



tommyleejo schrieb:


> Für mich ist GT [...] das non plus ultra



So sehen wir das hier auch 


Ich bin 190 cm, etwas kleinere Schrittlänge als üblich.
19" ist perfekt in allen Lebenslagen, 18" geht aber auch sportlich prima.

Bevor wir Dir aussagekräftige Tipps geben können, wäre von Deiner Seite aus die Überlegung hilfreich, ob Du es time-correct (mit Teilen, die es damals gab) oder eben mit moderneren Komponenten aus der plumpundschwarzneuerdingsweiß-Zeit  aufbauen möchtest. Dann kann man sicher auch ganz gezielt ein paar gute und für Deinen Einsatzzweck sinnvolle Tipps geben. 18" / 193 cm und längere Strecken beißt sich ein wenig, es sei denn, Dein Körper ist auch nach 4 Stunden bei Gabel mit Retro-EBH, Vorbau 0° und Flatbar noch verspannungsfrei  Aber für so ein kleines Spaßgerät ist ein 18" wie geschaffen bei Deiner Größe. 
Halte uns bitte mit dem Aufbau auf dem Laufenden, ja?

Christian


----------



## tommyleejo (11. August 2008)

Hallo!

Zunächst vielen Dank für das nette Willkommen und Eure promten Antworten!!!

Heißt zu große Einbauhöhe, dass der Schaft zu lang ist oder ist die Gabel insgesamt zu hoch?
Gibt es bestimmte Maße auf die ich achten muss, damit die Gabel ins Zaskar passt? Schaftdurchmesser, Schaftlänge, etc.?

Ich habe gelesen, dass man beim Zaskar eine Gabel mit mind. 100mm Federweg verbauen sollte, da der Rahmen ohnehin einen hocheingestellten Sattel erfordert!?! 
Was wäre ein guter Preis für eine Rock Shox Duke Federgabel mit 100mm Federweg?

Langsam beginne ich wirklich an der Rahmengröße zu zweifeln , aber kann ich denn nicht mit einem geeigneten Vorbau (Winkel?) und Lenker (DH) gegensteuern? Dachte an einen Syncros oder Kore Vorbau. 
Im schlimmsten Falle müßte ich nach einem 19" Rahmen Ausschau halten, aber das wäre die letzte Alternative.

Mit der Magura hatte ich schon geliebäugelt , aber nachdem ich mir die Beschreibung von der Avid Single Digit 7 durchgelesen hab, kommt sie durchaus auch in Frage. Vorallem der Gewichtsunterschied ist enorm und relativ günstig ist sie auch.

Ist der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze bei den Zaskars immer gleich oder gibt es Unterschiede in den verschiedenen Baujahren?

Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr verbauen? Kann man ihn auch gebraucht kaufen oder sollte man einen Neuen einpressen lassen?

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen .


----------



## tommyleejo (11. August 2008)

Hallo Christian,

Du machst mir Mut ! Also meine Schrittlänge ist 93cm...

Ich hatte schon vor den Aufbau eher time-correct durchzuführen. 
Ich hab noch alte obenliegende XT Schalthebel (gefallen mir besser als Rapidfire Plus), die ich verbauen wollte und zwei Laufräder mit DX-Naben, die (fürs erste) ausreichen. 
Das Ritzelpaket ist 7-fach, werde ich aber mit samt der Kette neu kaufen. Für Empfehlungen bin ich hierbei auch offen! 
Ich glaube die Kettenblätter sollten auch ausgewechselt werden, um die neue Kette nicht zu ruinieren!?!

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## zaskar-le (11. August 2008)

Hi Thomas!
Dein Zaskar benötigt zwingend eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll-Shaft. Da das bei ebay fast immer schon dabei steht, kannst Du hier nicht soviel falsch machen. Die EBH bemisst sich in der Länge der Gabel, nicht des Schaftes, somit von Achse bis Unterkante Gabelkonus (das Ding, was unten auf den Gabelschaft geschlagen wird).

Die Geometrie aus 1996 ist nicht für eine 100mm-Gabel ausgelegt. Ich würde hier max. ca. 70 mm Federweg einbauen; das erhält die tolle Geometrie, und es gibt auch gute Gabeln, die ausreichenden Komfort bieten. 100 mm sind meines Erachtens eindeutig zuviel des Guten, zudem sieht´s neben wahscheinlich schlechterer Fahreigenschaften auch optisch komisch aus.

Die Sitzposition wird, da Du m.E. eine Gabel mit max. ca. 420 mm EBH verbauen solltest (wieder zur Erhaltung der Geo), sehr sportlich ausfallen. Beim 18" ist das Steuerrohr zudem kürzer als beim 19", was der Sache nicht dienlich ist. Also bliebe ein Altherrenvorbau mit schönem Winkel (was die Sache optisch aber unsportlich macht) und/oder ein Riser-Lenker. Bin zwar kein Freund davon, und zu manchen Rädern passt das gar nicht, beim Zaskar ists aber m.E. OK und entspannt die Sitzposition deutlich. Z.B. das legendäre Urgestein Answer Alumilite. Zwar bleischwer, aber noch aus der schönen Zeit, mit Liebe gemacht und einfach Kult. Vorbau passt Syncros super, Kore passt zeitlich auch perfekt (wobei ich die irgendwie noch nie mochte). Vielleicht auch einen Answer Atac? Bist aber schon auf dem richtigen Dampfer.

Magura ist prima! Ggfs. hätte ich hier auch noch einige in fast allen Farben rumliegen, wenn Du was brauchst. Schau´ mal in meine Galerie (übrigens auch wegen den Größen, 18" hat das Xizang, 19" das Zaskar).

Steuersatz-Empfehlung: Chris King mit den bekannten Vorzügen, time-correct auch super z.B. ein Race Face Real Seal oder Ringlé Slamma Jamma. Damals war übrigens glaube ich noch Tioga mit dem Alchemy der GT-Hoflieferant. Achtung: auch hier (wie bei Gabel und Vorbau) brauchst Du einen 1 1/8, und zwar einen Ahead.


----------



## zaskar76 (11. August 2008)

Also mit den guten alten Daumies kannste auch wunderbar 8-fach schalten - wenn du also wirklich Kassette,Kette und Kettenblätter wechselst solltest du dir wirklich vorher überlegen ob nicht doch gleich 8-fach besser währe(da bräuchte es nur ne andere Hinterradnabe/Hinterrad). Und 100mm Federweg im 96er Zassi kannste vergessen, bei 80mm wird das Lenkverhalten schon sehr,sehr träge bei dem Rahmen...


----------



## zaskar-le (11. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Ist der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze bei den Zaskars immer gleich oder gibt es Unterschiede in den verschiedenen Baujahren?



Das soll wohl tatsächlich etwas variieren. Meines hat 27,0.
Möglich wären in 1996 aber auch 27,2; aber da postet sicher gleich noch jemand, der es besser weiß. Ganz wichtig, da es Serienstreuung gibt: wenn Du die Sattelstütze mit richtig Kraft auf Biegen und Brechen reinwürgen musst, ist sie zu dick. Wenn sie einfach so reinrutscht und ohne Klemmung (auch langsam) nach unten durchrutscht, ist sie zu dünn. In der Mitte liegt also die Wahrheit.

Auch ganz wichtig: bei 18" brauchst Du eine recht weit ausgefahrene Sattelstütze. Achte auf die Max.-Markierung auf der Stütze. Ich fahre selbst nur wirklich lange Stützen (425/430mm), um vorsorglich durh die erhöhten Hebelkräfte bei langer Stütze das geliebte TripleTriangle zu schonen, und das Material des Sitzrohrs nicht zu sehr zu beanspruchen. Sonst hats irgendwann sicher mal einen Riß bei extremer Beanspruchung. Am besten also Syncros, Interloc, auch tune. Viele Hersteller (auch z.B. Ringlé) bieten Stützen nur bis 350 mm Länge an, was unter Umständen schon sehr, sehr knapp wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das soll wohl tatsächlich etwas variieren. Meines hat 27,0.
> Möglich wären in 1996 aber auch 27,2; aber da postet sicher gleich noch jemand, der es besser weiß. Ganz wichtig, da es Serienstreuung gibt: wenn Du die Sattelstütze mit richtig Kraft auf Biegen und Brechen reinwürgen musst, ist sie zu dick. Wenn sie einfach so reinrutscht und ohne Klemmung (auch langsam) nach unten durchrutscht, ist sie zu dünn. In der Mitte liegt also die Wahrheit.



Kann ich bestätigen. Mein roter Zaskar hat eine Stütze im Maß 27,2mm


----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2008)

Mein Senf:

Ob Magrua oder V-Brake ist Geschmackssache. Beides funktionell top.

Wenn du nicht alpin unterwegs bist, reichen hinten die 7 Ritzel aus und du kannst dir eine neue HR-Nabe sparen.

Laaaange Stütze (mind. 400mm) sollte es sein. Aber entgegen der o.g. Empfehlungen würd eich dir zu einer Stütze mit etwas Setback (Versatz der Klemmung nach hinten) raten, da der Rahmen - ja, stimmt leider - eigentlich zu klein ist.

Um einen längeren und vor allem eher steilen Vorbau kommst du nicht rum.

Ich bin 1,90m, habe "nur" 89cm Schrittlänge und mein 18"-Zassi ist eigentlich (!) zu klein. Es macht Spaß als quirliges Hops-Rad, aber schön sieht das Setup nicht mehr aus. Für Touren fahre ich 20" bzw. bei den neuen XL.
Aber du schreibst oben ja TRIAL, dann ist es natürlich OK.

Troztzdem: Bau es auf und habe Spaß damit! Ein 19er ist übrigens schwerer zu finden, als ein 20er.


----------



## tommyleejo (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

mir wurde heute ein komplettes 19" Zaskar angeboten:

Bj: 1999 oder 2000
Farbe: Ball burnished
Bremse: Magura HS22
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC (schwarz-blau)
Schaltung, Bremse: XT
Sattel: Flite
Steuersatz: ???

Jetzt überleg ich natürlich. Dann hätte ich schon mal eins zum fahren und das 18" kann ich dann in Ruhe aufbauen.
Was wäre ein fairer Preis?

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Backfisch (12. August 2008)

350-600, je nach Zustand (von "stark gebraucht aber intakt" bis "gebraucht aber top")


----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> 350-600, je nach Zustand (von "stark gebraucht aber intakt" bis "gebraucht aber top")



Sehe ich auch so, aber bei normalem Gebrauch eher 350,- Taler.


----------



## tommyleejo (12. August 2008)

350???
Ich hab für den 96iger Rahmen 170 bezahlt. Dann war das wohl zuviel!?!

Der Zustand des Komplett-Bikes ist "gut". Allerdings alte XT Gruppe mit 7-fach Ritzel. Vorbau muss auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> 350???
> Ich hab für den 96iger Rahmen 170 bezahlt. Dann war das wohl zuviel!?!
> 
> Der Zustand des Komplett-Bikes ist "gut". Allerdings alte XT Gruppe mit 7-fach Ritzel. Vorbau muss auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden.
> ...



NEIN! Deine 170 Schleifen waren ein guter Preis! Aber ein Komplettrad gibt immer wesentlich weniger als der Verkauf der Einzelteile, weil die meisten Interessenten sich ein Bike persönlich aufbauen wollen und in der Regel schon Teile haben.


----------



## MattX (13. August 2008)

hallo, ich habe auch ein GT terramoto und bin 1,78 m gross.

wo finde ich wieviel zoll der rahmen hat?

danke.

mfg

PS: Soll ich mir das Rad komplett auf neu umbauen (also neue komponenten) oder gleich ein neues kaufen?

Ich fahre nur gelegentlich in den Alpen.


----------



## bofh (13. August 2008)

MattX schrieb:


> wo finde ich wieviel zoll der rahmen hat?


Am Sitzrohr. Einfach von der Tretlagermitte bis zum Ende des Sitzrohres messen. Jetzt kommt's drauf an: Wenn Du glücklicherweise ein Meßwerkzeug mit zölliger Einteilung hast, kannst Du die Höhe direkt ablesen. Hast Du eins mit (zenti)metrischer Einteilung, mußt Du die in Zentimetern gemessene Höhe noch durch 2,539 teilen und hast das Ergebnis in Zoll...



> PS: Soll ich mir das Rad komplett auf neu umbauen (also neue komponenten) oder gleich ein neues kaufen?
> Ich fahre nur gelegentlich in den Alpen.



Kommt drauf an. Moderne Technik funktioniert in der Regel besser als die alten Schätzchen. Antike Technik hat ihren Reiz, gegen den der ganze moderne Kram einfach nur seelenlos wirkt. Dafür sind die modernen Sachen wieder eher als Fahrmaschinen geeignet als die Klassiker...
Es kommt eben drauf an, was Du mit dem Rad machen willst und worauf Du gesteigerten Wert legst.

E.


----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Am Sitzrohr. Einfach von der Tretlagermitte bis zum Ende des Sitzrohres messen.



Bei GT ist die Grösse Mitte-Mitte, ansonsten von Mitte-Oberkante einfach ein Zoll abziehen.


----------



## bofh (14. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Bei GT ist die Grösse Mitte-Mitte, ansonsten von Mitte-Oberkante einfach ein Zoll abziehen.


Sorry, mein Fehler.
War schon spät gestern...

E.


----------



## tommyleejo (15. August 2008)

Was brauch ich denn für eine Größe beim Innenlager/ Tretlager? Wollte ein XT einbauen. Vielleicht habt Ihr auch gute Alternativen!?!

Schöne Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Was brauch ich denn für eine Größe beim Innenlager/ Tretlager? Wollte ein XT einbauen. Vielleicht habt Ihr auch gute Alternativen!?!
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> Thomas



Das Innenlagergehäuse sollte 73mm breit sein, die Länge der Welle richtet sich nach der Kurbel, nicht nach dem Rahmen.


----------



## tommyleejo (17. August 2008)

Danke Kingmoe!


----------



## tommyleejo (18. August 2008)

Abend miteinander!

So nach langem Überlegen, ob Magura oder nicht hab ich mir gestern Avid Single Digit 7 mit Speed Dial 7 Hebeln ersteigert. Hatte kurz noch über die SL Variante nachgedacht, aber ich denke anthrazit passt besser zu ball-burnished. Bin echt gespannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Woher bekomme ich denn am besten eine günstige gute Sattelstütze mit den Maßen 27,0mm x 400,0mm?

Einen passenden Vorbau hab ich auch noch nicht entdeckt. Lenker wird sehr warhscheinlich irgendein Riser.

Welche Version der Rock Shox Duke ist denn empfehlenswert?
Gibt es Alternativen wie Marzochi? 
Sie sollte auch meinem Gewicht von 85kg mühelos standhalten 

Welchen Sattel fahrt Ihr? Taugt die Ausparung für den Dammbereich etwas oder kann man darauf verzichten?

Schon im Voraus vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich denn am besten eine günstige gute Sattelstütze mit den Maßen 27,0mm x 400,0mm?



Da gibt´s eigentlich nur ebay, wenn Du einigermaßen in der Zeit bleiben möchtest. Da 27,0 in unserem kleinen Subforum ein gängiges Maß ist  könnte sich mit etwas Glück auch hier ein edler Spender finden. 27,0 ist allerdings ein Maß, das zumeist nicht ganz billig über den Tisch geht. NOS gehen z.B. Syncros-Stützen in der Bucht seit einigen Monaten bis zu EUR 80,00 hoch.



tommyleejo schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen wie Marzochi?


 Ältere Marzocchis sind leider technisch oft (nicht immer) Pflegefälle, weil undicht. Vielleicht eine Rock Shox Judy XC oder 'ne Judy SL? Haben beide in dem Baujahr des Rahmens angenehme (und geotechnisch passende) 60 mm, sind technisch zumeist unproblematisch und noch ganz gut beschaffbar. Sind mit ca. 1.500 Gramm auch nicht sooo schwer... Manitou würde ich lassen. Mir persönlich gefallen ja auch Pace bzw. Raceware sehr gut  Aber wenn man in die Kataloge schaut, ist man mit Rock Shox schon ganz gut beraten.



tommyleejo schrieb:


> Welchen Sattel fahrt Ihr?



Eigentlich ist es wurscht, was WIR fahren. Der Sattel muss DIR passen, sonst machts auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Einfach mal verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren, das Wohlfühlen entscheidet. Ein Tipp: der Erfolg des Flite kommt nicht von ungefähr  Außerdem sieht er, finde ich, immer noch spitze und absolut zeitlos aus. Und schön auf die rote Schrift hinten achten 



tommyleejo schrieb:


> Taugt die Ausparung für den Dammbereich etwas oder kann man darauf verzichten?



Auch hier gilt: ausprobieren. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied; Freunde von mir schwören darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyleejo (18. August 2008)

@zaskar-le: Merci beaucoup!

Meint Ihr denn mit der Duke die SL oder XC? Welche ist gut?


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> @zaskar-le: Merci beaucoup!
> Meint Ihr denn mit der Duke die SL oder XC? Welche ist gut?



...dazu sollten die Federgabelspezis hier genauer eingehen 
Ich fuhr lange Zeit eine XC, und die war durchaus gut. Man kann die Gabeln von früher aber wirklich nicht mit modernen Gabeln vergleichen - dafür liegt die Performance zu weit auseinander. Der Gabelfrage liegt eher die Entscheidung zugrunde, ob Du dem heutigen Komfort oder eben dem Flair (und auch dem straffen, schönen Fahrgefühl) einer auch optisch meist viel besser passenden alten Gabel den Vorzug gibst. Hängt jedoch auch viel vom Einsatzbereich ab: für Stadt, Wald, Schotterwege und leichtes Gelände ist auch eine alte Federgabel gut und absolut ausreichend. Bei mittlerem und schwerem Gelände, z.B. üblen Wurzelstrecken, merkst Du die Vorzüge der moderneren Gabeln natürlich sofort, und dann kommt neben dem Komfort auch die Fahrsicherheit in's Spiel - die ist bei schwererem Geläuf bei modernen Gabeln natürlich deutlich höher. Ich mag an meinen alten Gabeln aber sehr die Direktheit und die straffe Abstimmung, die eben nur dann gut schluckt, wenn sie wirklich schlucken sollte - einem Hardtail eben deutlich näher als heutigen Federwegmonstern. Wenn Du was Altem den Vorzug gibst: versuche in jedem Fall, eine möglichst neuwertige Gabel zu erwischen. Ist grad' bei alten Gabeln besonders wichtig.


----------



## -lupo- (18. August 2008)

Ein kleines add-on zu Marzocchi:

Die XC-Serie war leider sehr anfällig (War eine Öl-Luft Gabel); die Bomber-Serie ab Herbst '96 war an sich sehr gut und auch standfest. Sehr einfach zu warten falls nötig, und man kann heute noch die wichtigsten Ersatzteile finden (Dichtringe und Schmutzabstreifer sowie Gleitbuchsen).

Ich würde zu einer Z2 ab 1997 tendieren, die mit 75mm Federweg.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> @zaskar-le: Merci beaucoup!
> 
> *Meint Ihr denn mit der Duke die SL oder XC? Welche ist gut*?



Ist im Prinzip egal. Die SL ist besser ausgestattet, z.B. hat sie Lockout und ist etwas leichter, glaube ich.

Ich wiege ewas mehr als 85 Kg und komme sehr gut mit meiner Duke (XC) klar. Ist ja eine LUFT/ÖL Gabel, die Anpassung ans Fahrergewicht also kein Problem.
Wenn die Gabel in einem guten Pflegezustand ist, kann man sie imho  bedenkenlos kaufen.
Zur Zeit immer noch einigermaßen günstig....


----------



## kingmoe (19. August 2008)

Wie Lupo schon sagte, die Marzocchis ab Ende 90er sind schon OK, ich habe davon auch einige hier und die sind NICHT undicht.

Zur Stütze: Kauf dir erstmal irgendeine laaaange Kalloy irgendwas Billigstütze, sowas hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270187608527

Die kann dir jeder Bike-Dealer auch in silber bestellen.

Von Syncros und anderen mit aufgesetzter Klemmung würde ich Abstand nehmen, da der Rahmen ja eh etwas zu kurz ist. Dann lieber eine mit etwas Versatz nach hinten.


----------



## oliversen (19. August 2008)

Ich bin ja bekanntermassen auch ein Fan der Duke. IMO die Gabel von RS die meisten unterschaetzt wurde und nie zu ihren richtigen Ehren kam. Zur Zeit noch billig. Letztens konnte ich eine fruehe Race-Version fuer unter 100Euro bekommen. 
Duke XC, SL und race unterscheiden sich durch das Gewicht. Spaeter hatten die Race und SL-Version Lockout. Zum Schluss gabs Versionen mit Motioncontrol und U-turn.
Wenns billiger sein soll. Judy SL ist eine ehrliche Gabel die man fuer wenig Geld (wenn es nicht gerade eine Candyred ist) aus der Bucht fischt.

Lass uns wissen wie es weitergeht

Oliversen


----------



## tommyleejo (19. August 2008)

Mal wieder vielen Danke für Eure Tipps! 
Wie sieht's denn mit ner Rock Shox Reba SL mit 80mm Federweg aus? Passt die insgesamt nicht zur Geometrie vom 96iger Zaskar, da insgesamt höher oder würde die gehen?


----------



## zaskar-le (19. August 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit ner Rock Shox Reba SL mit 80mm Federweg aus? Passt die insgesamt nicht zur Geometrie vom 96iger Zaskar, da insgesamt höher oder würde die gehen?



Zu den (sicher vorhandenen) Qualitäten der Gabel kann ich leider wenig beitragen. Ich denke jedoch, dass 80mm für ein 96er etwas zu viel sein werden, ich an Deiner Stelle würde bis max. 70 mm gehen, dann haut das mit der Geo gut hin und Dein Ross kann so richtig zeigen, was es kann


----------



## roaringsilence (20. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefallen ja auch Pace bzw. Raceware sehr gut...



Ich fahr ein 96er Brodie eXpresso HT mit ner Pace Raceware RC36 Racing. Geiles Gabel, verrichtet immer noch bestens ihre Dienste, obwohl sie schon einige Jahre und keinen ganz leichten Fahrer auf dem Buckel hat.  
Hat etwa 75 mm Federweg, das hat immer gereicht. Also, die Gabel kann ich empfehlen.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau

Gruß

rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyleejo (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

nochmal zurück zur Federgabel.

Würde eine Rock Shox Judy SL (siehe Foto) mit 80mm Federweg auf das Zaskar passen? (auch hinsichtlich Geometrie)

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## zaskar-le (21. September 2008)

tommyleejo schrieb:


> Würde eine Rock Shox Judy SL (siehe Foto) mit 80mm Federweg auf das Zaskar passen? (auch hinsichtlich Geometrie)



Hallo Thomas, wie gesagt: funktioniert sicher, rollen wird's 

Ich denke, dass 80 mm an der Grenze dessen sind, was ein 96'er Rahmen (und somit die Geo) verträgt, wobei ich jetzt die EBH besagter Judy nicht aus dem Kopf weiß. Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren, und wenn Dir der Winkel zu träge wird, weißt Du, was zu tun ist. Ich würde da nicht mehr als 70mm reinmachen, aber das mag vielleicht auch eine persönliche Vorliebe sein.

Viel Erfolg
Christian


----------

